# Commercial Roof Inspections



## CRI (Nov 25, 2014)

Good evening all. Hope everyone is making money. I wanted to get professional opinions on commercial roof inspections. I have a inspection company that inspects commercial roofs on the east coast. Does anyone have an opinion on roof inspections? Do you think it is necessary?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

CRI said:


> Good evening all. Hope everyone is making money. I wanted to get professional opinions on commercial roof inspections. I have a inspection company that inspects commercial roofs on the east coast. Does anyone have an opinion on roof inspections? Do you think it is necessary?



Of course it is necessary, do you expect the owners to know what needs to be done to make the roof last or when it's time to replace?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Sure they are needed. But why would a ROOOFER hire out a ROOF inspection?:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

